# I could not agree more!!



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.musky.com/2012Single/Fanatic.htm

Great article!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I read this on another site and have to say I agree that there are indeed fanatics in this sport and they are way to judgmental of what others do while fishing for muskies. I don't keep fish but if one dies on me I'm not gonna leave it floating in the lake. Don't want to pay 10 to 15 buck an inch for a mount either so if one ever floats on me I'm thinking fried musky.. Not gonna judge anyone for keeping one cause I figure that's a personal choice and not really my business. I've put some big fish back in the lake and know many other fishermen that have put some really big fish back. A few pushing 40 lbs. And a few over 40 lbs that went back. I do like to see them go back so I might have a chance at them someday, but not gonna low rate anyone for keeping one to mount. Now I would be upset if they keep it just to take it around to brag about it then toss it in the dumpster. That's a waste and can be done with a picture without killing the fish.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> I read this on another site and have to say I agree that there are indeed fanatics in this sport and they are way to judgmental of what others do while fishing for muskies. I don't keep fish but if one dies on me I'm not gonna leave it floating in the lake. Don't want to pay 10 to 15 buck an inch for a mount either so if one ever floats on me I'm thinking fried musky.. Not gonna judge anyone for keeping one cause I figure that's a personal choice and not really my business. I've put some big fish back in the lake and know many other fishermen that have put some really big fish back. A few pushing 40 lbs. And a few over 40 lbs that went back. I do like to see them go back so I might have a chance at them someday, but not gonna low rate anyone for keeping one to mount. Now I would be upset if they keep it just to take it around to brag about it then toss it in the dumpster. That's a waste and can be done with a picture without killing the fish.


Couldn't agree more. There are a few on here that have a "holier than thou" approach to their posts and snide remarks. It's fishing people, get over it.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

If only there were more out there with that "common sense" way of thinking! The sport is being riddled by too many fanatics and extremists anymore.....And YOU know exactly who YOU are!!


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i agree with this article though i've never fished for or caught a muskie, so excuse my ignorance. but say you catch a 50" muskie and release her back into the lake. what's the likelyhood of that fish being caught again? it has got to be pretty slim.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

PARK92 said:


> i agree with this article though i've never fished for or caught a muskie, so excuse my ignorance. but say you catch a 50" muskie and release her back into the lake. what's the likelyhood of that fish being caught again? it has got to be pretty slim.




Not as slim as you might think. I have read many stories of people catching the same fish several time and one story where two guys caught the same fish twice in one day. April 2011 I caught a 50 inch fish and released it. Then in June of the same year I see a picture on the S W Ohio part of this site and there is a guy with a 50 inch fish out of the same lake. Looking at the photo I got to wondering if it might be the same fish so I started looking at the markings on his fish and comparing them to the fish I had caught and soon found some markings on both fish that were identical to my fish. Like Zebra's stripes, no two fish have the same markings. I sent him the pictures of his and my fish and the marking blown up. No doubt it was the same fish.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I know they hit after a release or a bite. My brother had a hit and he was useing 2 rods. we try everything to get it back and after say half hour gave up all hope. about half hour of retuning to fishing he had another big bite this time caught a big sheep head that had a line in its mouth. he pulled line to see if there just might be a pole on other end. up copmes his lost pole and saved the day.thought it was first hit east side boat the next was west side so it must gone under boat to other side and we was try snag his pole where it was last seen flying into lake. man was it big say some 20 incher.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

PARK92 said:


> i agree with this article though i've never fished for or caught a muskie, so excuse my ignorance. but say you catch a 50" muskie and release her back into the lake. what's the likelyhood of that fish being caught again? it has got to be pretty slim.


Depends on how the fish is fought and with what sort of tackle. After that, also depends on how it is handled and how long it is kept out of the water. Having a solid routine is key and that everyone on board is clued in on it. 

Look: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=132519

In my boat, I'm confident that their survival rate is as good as it can possibly be...


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I released a 51" at West Branch two and a half years ago. Two weeks later an eye fisherman caught a 51" and had to keep it because it took him so long to get the fish in the boat. Not certain but a good chance it was the same fish.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

MadMac said:


> I released a 51" at West Branch two and a half years ago. Two weeks later an eye fisherman caught a 51" and had to keep it because it took him so long to get the fish in the boat. Not certain but a good chance it was the same fish.


I remember that fish being caught by the walleye fisherman Steve, that's a kick in the pants  If it was the same fish, I'd rather it be on your wall then decaying in a backyard somewhere.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Mason52 said:


> Not as slim as you might think. I have read many stories of people catching the same fish several time and one story where two guys caught the same fish twice in one day. April 2011 I caught a 50 inch fish and released it. Then in June of the same year I see a picture on the S W Ohio part of this site and there is a guy with a 50 inch fish out of the same lake. Looking at the photo I got to wondering if it might be the same fish so I started looking at the markings on his fish and comparing them to the fish I had caught and soon found some markings on both fish that were identical to my fish. Like Zebra's stripes, no two fish have the same markings. I sent him the pictures of his and my fish and the marking blown up. No doubt it was the same fish.


Forgot to mention that the guy that caught the fish was bass fishing and also released it after a photo or two....


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

alright. thanks for the clear up. i guess its way more likely than i had thought. thanks guys.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

We caught the same muskie three times this year. He had a very distinctive wound on his left side of the tail. The odds of two fish having the EXACT same wound in the EXACT same spot is probably far higher than catching the same fish three times in a year. 

Each time he was released lively as heck, mean as heck, and unharmed.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

yea i guess with the species of fish i mainly target (perch, walleye, and bluegills) i really couldn't notice. im not really a catch and release guy so most of the fish i catch won't have a chance to be caught again. lol and i hope i'm not offending anyone by saying that because the fish i catch feeds a lot of people.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

PARK92 said:


> yea i guess with the species of fish i mainly target (perch, walleye, and bluegills) i really couldn't notice. im not really a catch and release guy so most of the fish i catch won't have a chance to be caught again. lol and i hope i'm not offending anyone by saying that because the fish i catch feeds a lot of people.


- Buy a fishing license.

- Catch them legally.

- Don't over harvest.

People would have ZERO reason to complain, they will anyways. Can't please everyone. Especially since the fish you're catching are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

From the article: "Maybe other members aren't comfortable admitting they kept or killed one! Think about this: When was the last time someone admitted releasing an unreleasable fish? Due to peer pressure we've put on ourselves, it's probably happening more often than we want to believe. Has this peer pressure turned us into complete FANATICS? Just maybe we need to take a real hard look in the mirror. "

Well said!!!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have never released a musky that I knew was going to die. That's absurd. I would hope that musky anglers don't do that. I also don't care if someone harvests a musky they consider a trophy no matter what size it is. I know a walleye guy caught a 36"r out of Lake Erie and got it mounted. Great for him! That's awesome! I don't like hearing that someone threw out a fish because they learned it was going to be to expensive to mount. I also can't really understand why someone would intentionally target musky to eat them. The multitude of other more plentiful options seems far more practical. I wouldn't condemn someone for it, but I wouldn't want to hear about it either.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

In states with size limits, such as ky with a 36" limit of one fish per day. If you catch a 32" and it dies on you and you keep it and the game warden checks your boat you will receive a fine. I know of that happening to a guide and their client at cave run.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Ol'Bassman said:


> From the article: "Maybe other members aren't comfortable admitting they kept or killed one! Think about this: When was the last time someone admitted releasing an unreleasable fish? Due to peer pressure we've put on ourselves, it's probably happening more often than we want to believe. Has this peer pressure turned us into complete FANATICS? Just maybe we need to take a real hard look in the mirror. "
> 
> Well said!!!!


I honestly could care less what other people think...Thats the problem with alot of people today...they don't have the balls to stand up for whats REALLY right and outright honesty! Some would rather lie than to tell the truth due to "peer pressure" OMG thats rediculous to me! 3 muskies have died in my posession and as captain of my boat....1 had a bucktail so deeply inbedded in its gills, there was no saving that fish a 36" so we ate it.....2 - was my first ever over 50", a 52" caught at the Kawarthas back in '98 after releasing at least 500 or so before it! and finally one that my late dad, an old school european, wanted to keep to eat a 40" (his right) after also releasing many many previous fish.....ALL fish were put to good use and we had EVERY right to harvest! I don't care what others think....If they'd only see what we have done for the sport and how many were let go before yapping their big fat extremist mouths, they would certainly think twice...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> In states with size limits, such as ky with a 36" limit of one fish per day. If you catch a 32" and it dies on you and you keep it and the game warden checks your boat you will receive a fine. I know of that happening to a guide and their client at cave run.


Exactly right...accidental deaths are bound to occur no matter what and if it bothers anyone doing it; they may need to rethink what they are doing all together. Sometime I think alot of the the people involved in these pastimes should really get out of it all together due to their over-sensitive nature. We make efforts to re-stock, preserve and put back which deserve all the comendations in the world. The sport of muskie fishing has made leaps and bounds of improvements that we NEED NOT lose focus of!!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

The ol boys down at Green River lake down in KY sure don't care what people think about harvesting muskies to eat. If you've never been there here is what you can expect to see at a place called the pay lake. 
Standard fishing equipment. Lawn chair (check) bucket of baits (check) rod n reel (check) Fish bonker/killing club (check) stringer (check)
Fishing strategy, cast into the pay lake over and over till you hook a fish then drag the fish up onto the shore and club it to death. Put it on the stringer and repeat. I've never seen them quit at one fish. Most didn't seem to worried about the warden. Not worried about size either and any size will do 30"er 40"er or 50"er makes no difference, every fish gets the same treatment. It is brutal and if you can't stomach it don't go there because it's a done deal that if a fish gets caught by a local down there that's what is going to happen. It is a great place to fish but for that, best know spawning cove on the lake I guess. For sure not a secret to the locals or other musky fisherman. It's legal as long as they don't keep more then one or under 36" but you can bet that more then one fish or fish under 36' are kept. There are some really nice fish caught there and it can really be a hot spot to fish. You just have to check your emotions about fish being kept to fish there. The first time I went was with a buddy that had fished it many times and he told me what to expect on the way down. I didn't believe him at first and thought he was kidding. He wasn't..


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> The ol boys down at Green River lake down in KY sure don't care what people think about harvesting muskies to eat. If you've never been there here is what you can expect to see at a place called the pay lake.
> Standard fishing equipment. Lawn chair (check) bucket of baits (check) rod n reel (check) Fish bonker/killing club (check) stringer (check)
> Fishing strategy, cast into the pay lake over and over till you hook a fish then drag the fish up onto the shore and club it to death. Put it on the stringer and repeat. I've never seen them quit at one fish. Most didn't seem to worried about the warden. Not worried about size either and any size will do 30"er 40"er or 50"er makes no difference, every fish gets the same treatment. It is brutal and if you can't stomach it don't go there because it's a done deal that if a fish gets caught by a local down there that's what is going to happen. It is a great place to fish but for that, best know spawning cove on the lake I guess. For sure not a secret to the locals or other musky fisherman. It's legal as long as they don't keep more then one or under 36" but you can bet that more then one fish or fish under 36' are kept. There are some really nice fish caught there and it can really be a hot spot to fish. You just have to check your emotions about fish being kept to fish there. The first time I went was with a buddy that had fished it many times and he told me what to expect on the way down. I didn't believe him at first and thought he was kidding. He wasn't..


The people in the Campbellville area are the hicks of the state. Green River Lake will never be the lake Cave Run is!


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

If we did not care what others think, we would not post photo's or messages on this website. Fishermen love to brag about our catches and expound at length about how we caught it. I include myself in that catagory. Anytime I catch a PB musky, I post it. The article delves into the "darkside" of musky fishing. Muskies dying and the negative reaction from other musky fishermen. It is like a taboo topic that no one wants to discuss openly. The reality of fishing is - hooks kill. Fish will die. No matter what we try to do to make sure a fish survives, some of them will die. I don't know any musky fisherman that intentional go out an kill a musky for the fun of it or would slide a dead fish overboard for turtle food. That said, why don't we say something like "sorry for your lose" in impathy for the negative feelings the fisherman must be feeling because the fish died instead of finding some reason to criticise them or take cheap shots?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Fishermen love to brag about our catches and expound at length about how we caught it.


Herein lies the problem, at least in my opinion. I've been here on OGF since day 1 and on the previous board GFO since close to day 1. I think most folks can tell the difference between someone bragging and someone proud of a catch or a report and just simply posting about it. I would imagine this goes across the internet. What I mean is that there's a tactful way of posting. If done correctly 99% of the posts will be something similar to "Way to go" or "Good job", etc. I would venture to say that even if a post was made that talked about someone's first Muskie and the poster showed genuine enthusiasm but in the end he goes on to say that they tried to revive the fish but finally failed so they took the fish home, the replies would still be positive. I'd be willing ro be that the replies would be similar to "Congrats on your first muskie. Here's some pointers: if it's warm out snap a pic of the fish in the net but don't take it out of water. If you do take it out of water don't let it lay on the carpet", etc.

In my eyes when folks post in a bragging manner it automatically brings out the machismo so to speak and things go south real quick. It's probably a bit outdated but I truly believe in the idea that people for the most part will treat others the way they want to be treated that is until the machismo starts to be a factor. As Sonny Barger said "Treat me good, I'll treat you better. Treat me bad, I'll treat you worse." I sort of think that goes hand in hand about online fishing sites/boards!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Mason52 said:


> The ol boys down at Green River lake down in KY sure don't care what people think about harvesting muskies to eat. If you've never been there here is what you can expect to see at a place called the pay lake.
> Standard fishing equipment. Lawn chair (check) bucket of baits (check) rod n reel (check) Fish bonker/killing club (check) stringer (check)
> Fishing strategy, cast into the pay lake over and over till you hook a fish then drag the fish up onto the shore and club it to death. Put it on the stringer and repeat. I've never seen them quit at one fish. Most didn't seem to worried about the warden. Not worried about size either and any size will do 30"er 40"er or 50"er makes no difference, every fish gets the same treatment. It is brutal and if you can't stomach it don't go there because it's a done deal that if a fish gets caught by a local down there that's what is going to happen. It is a great place to fish but for that, best know spawning cove on the lake I guess. For sure not a secret to the locals or other musky fisherman. It's legal as long as they don't keep more then one or under 36" but you can bet that more then one fish or fish under 36' are kept. There are some really nice fish caught there and it can really be a hot spot to fish. You just have to check your emotions about fish being kept to fish there. The first time I went was with a buddy that had fished it many times and he told me what to expect on the way down. I didn't believe him at first and thought he was kidding. He wasn't..


There are certainly "extremists" on both ends of the spectrum....I have always advocated a "happy medium" type of attitude with everything I do.



> If we did not care what others think, we would not post photo's or messages on this website. Fishermen love to brag about our catches and expound at length about how we caught it. I include myself in that catagory. Anytime I catch a PB musky, I post it. The article delves into the "darkside" of musky fishing. Muskies dying and the negative reaction from other musky fishermen. It is like a taboo topic that no one wants to discuss openly. The reality of fishing is - hooks kill. Fish will die. No matter what we try to do to make sure a fish survives, some of them will die. I don't know any musky fisherman that intentional go out an kill a musky for the fun of it or would slide a dead fish overboard for turtle food. That said, why don't we say something like "sorry for your lose" in impathy for the negative feelings the fisherman must be feeling because the fish died instead of finding some reason to criticise them or take cheap shots?


Please don't take things out of context here...The subject at hand was the peer pressure involved with an accidental death of a fish....Maybe I should rephrase for you....I don't care what people think after I tell them a fish died under my control, especially if it was my right, accidental or perfectly legal...It is really NOBODY elses business anyway. And refuse to be a result of this oversensitive society we live in please! "I'm sorry for your loss"??? Seriously??? Really??? LOL C'Mon...lets face it, theres going to be ignorance in every facet of life and we are going to get hammered from time to time...the most important thing is how we handle it or choose to react to it. Some people (extremists) simply do not have the capacity to change or their ideas are skewed by the tunnel they look through all their lives...I truely feel sorry for them.....We just need to ensure WE (the logical thinkers) are NEVER outnumbered by them!!  

Finally, the bottom line is this....If someone catches a fish and keeps it legally, nobody, not you me or some glorified elitist/extremist has the right to put that guy down for keeping what may be his own personal trophy. Who the Hell are we to judge?? Are we more special because we choose to release everything we catch?? Hell no!! Its simply a choice, a personal one....however, if this is something we are so passionate about, we can certainly take efforts to help educate those about what is best for the sport and the preservation of it....And for some of you with the deluded idea that releasing everything all the time and having bodies of water with release ONLY regs and put down others for killing or keeping a fish legally is a good thing and aids in the preservation of the sport; YOU are certainly delusional unrealistic and should seriously drop the ignorant elitist attitudes...It ALL creates dissension among groups.....Lets NOT be trout fishermen here!!!


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> ~


I've seen similar in this area. This year we had a guy that would continually cast in the area we released a muskie to try and snag it. He got two of them, put them on a stringer that already had two of his own, and left. We called the game warden but the ones in Mansfield/Lexington area are useless. "Uh yeah, we'll look into it." He never even asked where we were until I told him. Riiiiiiight. There is a new younger guy but he's got the night shift I believe, hopefully he doesn't turn out like the day shift screwballs.

The day shift will check our licenses (because we're younger....at mid-20's) but think he'll check anyone else? Nope. He'll walk right by a dozen people to get to us. After he leaves we'll hear comments like "Got away again, I haven't bought a license in years!". *sigh* So much for protecting....


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

> I've seen similar in this area. This year we had a guy that would continually cast in the area we released a muskie to try and snag it. He got two of them, put them on a stringer that already had two of his own, and left. We called the game warden but the ones in Mansfield/Lexington area are useless. "Uh yeah, we'll look into it." He never even asked where we were until I told him. Riiiiiiight. There is a new younger guy but he's got the night shift I believe, hopefully he doesn't turn out like the day shift screwballs.


To be honest, seems a little far fetched if you ask me, but even so...If this sort of thing happened to me, you bet your bottom dollar, that guy wasn't #1 - getting away with trying to snag a released fish - cuz it wouldn't have taken me calling the authorities...I WOULD HAVE prevented him from doing so! #2 - He wouldn't be walking out of there with more than his limit of muskies I will guarantee that!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

H2O Mellon said:


> Herein lies the problem, at least in my opinion. I've been here on OGF since day 1 and on the previous board GFO since close to day 1. I think most folks can tell the difference between someone bragging and someone proud of a catch or a report and just simply posting about it. I would imagine this goes across the internet. What I mean is that there's a tactful way of posting. If done correctly 99% of the posts will be something similar to "Way to go" or "Good job", etc. I would venture to say that even if a post was made that talked about someone's first Muskie and the poster showed genuine enthusiasm but in the end he goes on to say that they tried to revive the fish but finally failed so they took the fish home, the replies would still be positive. I'd be willing ro be that the replies would be similar to "Congrats on your first muskie. Here's some pointers: if it's warm out snap a pic of the fish in the net but don't take it out of water. If you do take it out of water don't let it lay on the carpet", etc.
> 
> In my eyes when folks post in a bragging manner it automatically brings out the machismo so to speak and things go south real quick. It's probably a bit outdated but I truly believe in the idea that people for the most part will treat others the way they want to be treated that is until the machismo starts to be a factor. As Sonny Barger said "Treat me good, I'll treat you better. Treat me bad, I'll treat you worse." I sort of think that goes hand in hand about online fishing sites/boards!


I don't visit the southwest forum much for this reason. My buddy and I caught a thousand fish today, etc.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> There are certainly "extremists" on both ends of the spectrum....I have always advocated a "happy medium" type of attitude with everything I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well "I'm sorry for your lose" is over the top but how about "Sorry to hear that!" and then move on. The point I was trying to make is we tend to beat up on people that actually give a crap when a musky dies instead of realizing it could happen to anyone fishing for muskies as well as themselves. I have no problems with people harvesting muskies legally. My personal choice is to C & R. Call it oversensitivity but I feel bad when a musky dies in or around my boat and will go to great length to pervent it from happening. I'm sure the other musky fisherman whose fish died feels the same. Why rub it in.

I don't pay much attention to discussions about "elitist attitudes" because all men are equal before muskies.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with you Bassman...


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> I don't visit the southwest forum much for this reason. My buddy and I caught a thousand fish today, etc.


Yeah, or there are posts about someone catching 2 fish and thinking they shold be a guide.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

We've heard enough of The Legends(not to be confused with the C.C.Lake Legend) desire to be a Musky guide.Leave the guy alone.He's has a vision and some confidence and a Dam nice boat and gear.If he thinks he can be sucessful,more power to him.Chances are probably against him anyway.But Confidence is the Key!Maybe he has only caught 2 Muskies from the lake,but Muskies are not that difficult to find.I believe LK has good intentions.



Roscoe


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

His odds should start getting a little better anyway...He ordered a few of my baits!!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Roscoe said:


> We've heard enough of The Legends(not to be confused with the C.C.Lake Legend) desire to be a Musky guide.Leave the guy alone.He's has a vision and some confidence and a Dam nice boat and gear.If he thinks he can be sucessful,more power to him.Chances are probably against him anyway.But Confidence is the Key!Maybe he has only caught 2 Muskies from the lake,but Muskies are not that difficult to find.I believe LK has good intentions.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Again, give it a rest, Roscoe


----------



## Indian Summer (May 26, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I honestly could care less what other people think...Thats the problem with alot of people today...they don't have the balls to stand up for whats REALLY right and outright honesty! Some would rather lie than to tell the truth due to "peer pressure" OMG thats rediculous to me! 3 muskies have died in my posession and as captain of my boat....1 had a bucktail so deeply inbedded in its gills, there was no saving that fish a 36" so we ate it.....2 - was my first ever over 50", a 52" caught at the Kawarthas back in '98 after releasing at least 500 or so before it! and finally one that my late dad, an old school european, wanted to keep to eat a 40" (his right) after also releasing many many previous fish.....ALL fish were put to good use and we had EVERY right to harvest! I don't care what others think....If they'd only see what we have done for the sport and how many were let go before yapping their big fat extremist mouths, they would certainly think twice...


You forgot the one you kept at Pymie this year if we're counting. Just sayin'


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Indian Summer said:


> You forgot the one you kept at Pymie this year if we're counting. Just sayin'


Geeze! How could I forget THAT one!?!?!? You are correct Joe....Thanks for clarifying it...I was certainly NOT trying to hide that fish since it was posted here just a few months ago and known the fish was kept by my brother. I just totally forgot about it!


----------



## Indian Summer (May 26, 2008)

OK Cool... forgot the most recent victim.

A buddy read this thread & asked me to refresh your memory.


----------

